# Review: A Full Quiver: Family Planning and the Lordship of Christ



## ClayPot (Jul 9, 2010)

My wife and I just finished reading this book as we seek to understand the issue of contraception from a Biblical perspectives. I'd give the book 4 out of 5 stars. It was written about 20 years ago but it is just as relevant today.

The good:

1. Presents a strong biblical case affirming that conception is truly from the Lord. God truly is the one who opens and closes the womb.
2. Goes through the 20 most common arguments for using birth control. Not all of them were totally convincing to me, but they were very good nonetheless.
3. Makes a compelling case against permanent forms of contraception such as tubal ligation or vasectomy.
4. In one of the appendices, probability and chance are looked at from a biblical perspective. This section may be boring to most, but as one in the natural sciences, it was a good reminder that truly random things don't happen. Chance is dead.
5. Great section outlining that children are a blessing. This chapter clearly showed how truly warped the churches view of children has become. It was convicting even though we want to have more children!

The bad:
1. A chapter on guess who's not coming to dinner was a waste of time.
2. Enlists help from Calvin, Augustine, Luther . . . and Finney. Hmm.

Not too many negatives that I can remember. Encouraging, challenging, fairly easy to read. If you are studying this issue, it's a good cheap option you can pick up used.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

